# Meldetext in Lauer LCA 143 einfügen



## MeisterLampe81 (23 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Textanzeige Lauer LCA 143. Nun möchte ich gerne eine neue Meldung hinzufügen. In meiner alten Betriebsanleitung steht auf gut deutsch: Alles kein Problem mit einem PG685. 

Ich habe allerdings kein altes PG685 mehr. In der Anleitung steht aber Gott sei dank die Stecker/Pinbelegung für eine RS232 Schnittstelle. Weiter steht da was von #DOK-Baustein zu Initialisierung (werde ich wohl nicht brauchen) und vom #Lauert-D Baustein, der wohl die Meldetexte in deutsch einthalten soll. In diesem Baustein sind die Texte P123 aufgebaut. P für Meldung, 123 für die dreistellige Meldenummer.

Im Supportbereich von Lauer bzw. Beijer Electronics (sind das mittlerweile Chinesen?) steht: "Kopieren eines Projekt-Textfiles direkt über die serielle Schnittstelle in die LCA (via Hyper Terminal)." Hmm.. wie jetzt????

Hab hier im Forum auch schon eine alte Pdf gefunden, aber die hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter.

Meine Fragen:

Ist es möglich die Anzeige über den Hyper-Terminal einfach auszulesen, die Daten zu bearbeiten und wieder zu senden?? 
Ist die Druckerschnittstelle vom PG685 eine RS232??
Was ist der #DOK-Baustein??
Hat jemand überhaupt Erfahrung mit dieser alten Textanzeige (Bj ca. 1990)??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Paule (23 April 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand überhaupt Erfahrung mit dieser alten Textanzeige (Bj ca. 1990)??


Ja, ist aber auch schon fast genau so lange her. 
Was ich noch weiß, war das eine einfache Textdatei. 
Von Hyper-Terminal hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts gehört. 
Und ich meine das mit der Druckerschnittstelle kommt mir auch bekannt vor (PG685 / PG720).


----------



## Tersus (23 April 2011)

Wir haben noch ein paar Laueranzeigen bei uns im Einsatz. Den Typ weis ich jetzt nicht Auswendig, kann ich aber am Dienstag mal schauen.
Also die Druckerschnittstelle vom PG685 ist eine RS232.
Und mit dem DOK-Baustein konnte vom PG 685 aus die Anzeige Programmiert werden.
Genauso geht es mit einer normalen Text-Datei. Die wird dann mit dem Copy Befehl zur Anzeige übertragen.
Ein Rücklesen von der Anzeige geht bei unseren Modelen nicht. Also keine Text-Datei auch kein Rückschluss was alles drauf ist auf der Anzeige.

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2011)

Die Dok-Dateien sind Kommentarbausteine unter Step5. So konnte man die Anzeigen unter Step5 programmieren. Also durchforste mal dein Step5-Projekt. Evtl findest du dort deine Texte.
Ansonsten kannst du die Texte heutzutage am einfachsten per Hyperterm übertragen. Einfach eine ASCII-Datei erstellen und per "Datei senden" übertragen. Ich meine, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, dass es auch mit der LCA 143 möglich war, die Texte auszulesen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Otto (24 April 2011)

Hallo MeisterLampe81,

aus einer LCA 143 lassen sich leider die Daten nicht zurück lesen (hatte da auch schon mal bei Lauer angefragt).
Ich hatte mir dann einen Schaltung aufgebaut um alle Meldungen manuell aufrufen zu können.
Danach habe ich eine Textdatei erstellt und diese dann mit dem Copy Befehl
in einer Batchdatei die Textdatei zur Anzeige übertragen. 
Vorher aber erst die Parameter der Seriellenschnittstelle einstellen siehe Com.bat (je nach Schnittstelleneinstellungen).

Viel Glück und ein frohes Osterfest.

Gruß Otto


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 April 2011)

Vielen dank für die Infos..

Werde mir die Anzeige am Dienstag mal zur Brust nehmen. Wenn ich das hier aber so richtig verstehe, dann ist ein Rücktransfer leider nicht möglich. Ich werde dann aber wohl meine Meldung über eine andere Meldung laufen lassen, da ich nicht sooo motiviert bin, die kompletten Meldetexte neu zu schreiben. 

Die DOK-Datei ist in dem Projekt wohl nicht vorhanden. Symbolik und Netzwerkbeschriftungen, etc.. hab ich, aber nix mit DOK oder Meldetexten. In der Anlagendokumentation hab ich aber alle Meldetexte aufgelistet.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen muß ich mir eine neue gebrauchte Anzeige beschaffen und doch alles neu machen.. aber der Aufwand für eine Meldung, die alle 10 Jahre mal kommt ist eigentlich die Arbeit nicht Wert..


Schöne Ostern..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## holgermaik (24 April 2011)

Frohe Ostern
Hab mich geirrt. Habe nur was über die LCA245.

Grüsse Holger


----------

